# Domestic vs Operational Dress Policy



## willy (6 Oct 2006)

As many of us know, and as has been touched on in several threads I've read lately, the boys in the sandbox are being granted various freedoms with regards to dress policy, especially when outside the wire.  Modifications to uniforms have been approved as in the case of the sleeve mounted pockets, and in many cases the use of non-issued aftermarket kit is being permitted or even condoned.  

At the same time as this is going on there is a trend, at least in my little corner of the CF, towards a much older school of thought with regards to dress policy that stresses uniformity above all else, even when in the field.  Without wanting to stick my neck out too far on a public message board, I'd have to say that I think this is a bit regressive.  What are unit and formation dress policies like right now across the country?  Is the generally permissive policy in place overseas being adopted anywhere else, is the status quo being maintained, or is the atmosphere generally getting more restrictive?

Also, I'm not sure if one even exists, but I'd love to see any sort of formal documentation or written dress policy that's been issued by the BG RSM lately if anyone has a copy.  If so please send it to me via PM.

Thanks,

Willy


----------



## Coyote43D (20 Oct 2006)

My Squadron is looking at buying Drop-Leg mag pouches for the guys in the turrets of the LAVs and Coyotes so that if we have to get out of the turret in a hurry we don't have to waste time fumbling around putting our tac vests on and we'd still have ammo for our pers wpns.


----------

